# That's a first



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I was at my favorite bass lake last night throwing a Gander Mtn senko style 5" worm in watermelon with red flake on a BPS 5/0 hook deep into the pads and working it back when WHAM something hit it, hard. It was about the 4th bite of the day and nothing in the boat so I set the hook and snap, it broke off. I was using braid with a mono leader so I checked it (too late) and it was all nicked up. Probably from the pads and the fish biting but not taking my bait. 

So while I am retying my buddy moved us about 30 yards around the shore and kept fishing. I tie on the same bait and hook I had just lost and go back at it. On my 4th cast I get another hard hit. I get a nice 3lber to the boat, grab his lip and what do I see? TWO gander watermelon with red flake worm with 5/0 BPS hooks. One hooked in his lip and the other just laying in there. I was stunned. Same fish, 30 yards apart, inside of 5 minutes and he didn't swallow it!


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

That would be something to remember. Pretty cool that you now know what works, especially for that fish!

Mr. A


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

How heavily is this lake fished? I have seen this a lot in farm ponds.

Sent from my HTC One mini using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

Not really heavy pressure I've only seen 3 boats at most but it's a smaller lake.

Mr. A I was so shocked I didn't think to take a pic.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Something similar happened to a friend and I.
He was using a senko and something broke him off on the hookset. 
5 minutes later I get a nice bass on a wakebait and when I reel it in it has his senko in it's mouth as well. It was pretty cool.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

That's pretty good right there!


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

I had the same thing happen on Caesars Creek Lake this year. Something whacked a 6" lizard on a Carolina rig, and the line broke on the hook set. It took me several minutes to re-tie a new Carolina rig. I had drifted away from the area I was fishing, so I moved back, and on my first cast something nailed the rig again. I ended up with a 20" bass with my broken line in its mouth. It swallowed the first, so I did not pull the hook out because I figured it was still buried in the plastic and did not want to injure the fish. I was surprised that such a big bass would hit the same bait twice, especially after literally eating the first one!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I guess if it's in feeding mode and there was no trauma from the first one then no harm in eating another. Probably won't go for a third unless its really dumb.


----------

